# Fernsehhalterung die ich bis 1 m ausziehen kann



## Bullz (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi, suche gerade verzweifelt danach. Das Maximum was man so auf Amazon findet sind ein guter halber Meter. 
Auch bessere Hersteller wie Vogels bieten da kaum mehr.


Fernseher ist 65 Zoll groß und wiegt 28 Kg ohne Standfuss.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Dezember 2014)

Aus der Erfahrung mit einer Wandhalterung mit einem ~15kg Fernseher:

Vergiss es. Selbst, wenn es die Halterung mitmacht, reißen dir die Scherkräfte entweder den Arm kaputt oder das ganze Ding von der Wand.

Ich würde auch bei einer kürzeren Haltung genau schauen, was für eine Wand du da benutzt.
Wenn sich irgendein Idiot an den Fernseher lehnt werden aus den 28kg über den langen Hebel schnell 100kg und mehr.


----------



## Bullz (14. Dezember 2014)

Diese hier scheint 84 cm zu verkraften. Wenn die das verkaufen mit Lebenslanger Garantie dann muss doch was gescheites sein. In einem Erdbebengebiet leben wir nicht. 
schwenkbare Wandhalterung 42-70 Zoll quipma 350 - Wandhalterung.tv - TFT Plasma LED LCD Wandhalterung für TV

Anscheinend das sinnvolle Maximum wenn es die Wand aushält. Ist eine Auswand bei mir aus 30cm Ziegel. Hoffe die haltet. 

Minimaler Abstand von 7 cm ist auch gut. Finde den Preis nur zu günstig...  ob das was gescheites ist.


----------



## stevie4one (15. Dezember 2014)

Warum willst du den TV 1m von der Wand abziehen können? Soll dahinter noch die Tresortür aufgehen ... 

Ich selbst habe die Vogels EFW6345 im Einsatz mit einem 60 Zoll Samsung daran. Und die Halterung ist echt super!


----------



## vanWEED (15. Dezember 2014)

sowas spezieles baut man sich lieber selbst oder lässt es sich bauen


----------



## Bullz (17. Dezember 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Warum willst du den TV 1m von der Wand abziehen können?



Einfacher Grund ...  ich habe mir Liste angeschaut von optimaler Sitzdistanz und Tv Größe.

Habe 3,80m Abstand zu meinem Fernseher. Fix.. da kann ich nicht dran rütteln
Wenn ich ihn 1 m ausfahre, sodsa ich 2.80m an ihm dransitze würde es von der Größenverhältns so wirken als hätte ich einen 15 Zoll mehr. Also 80 Zoll auf 3.8m

Und selbst wenn ihr mir die Kohle für einen 80 Zoller geben würdet weil soviel gebe ich sicher nicht aus  schaut er ******* aus weil er wirklich zu groß für den Raum wäre. Perfekte Lösung. Mehr Fernseher für wenig Geld. Einige Leute nehmen dafür einen Rollschrank aber ich mag ihn an die Wand hängen .. schaut viel besser aus wenn er an der Wand hängt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Dezember 2014)

Warum hängst du ihn nicht mit Ketten an die Decke?


----------



## n1c0 (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei dem Gewicht wird es echt schwer... Ich hab auch lange gesucht um was zu finden was man möglichst weit ausziehen kann. 

Das maximal was ich finden konnte waren knapp 65cm, aber zum Glück langt das grad so...


----------



## schnaebblefuchs (18. Dezember 2014)

Schwerlast Dübel oder eine Gewindestange durch die Wand und an andere Seite befestigen. Alles schon gemacht. 
Ich stelle mir das Ganze etwas umständlich vor jedes mal vorlaufen zu müssen um den TV vor zu ziehen. Danach wieder zurück, denn ansonsten steht der TV mitten im Raum.
Naja, jedem das seine...


----------



## n1c0 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich spreche nicht von der Befestitung sonder ich glaube nicht das es 1m Halterungen gibt die das zumindest auf Dauer aushalten. Zumindest habe ich noch nichts gesehen in der Preisregion unter 100€

Sonderanfertigung


----------

